# Matching Masonite Siding



## cibula11 (Nov 25, 2009)

We are taking out our garage door and adding a window for a garage conversion.  We currently have 12" masonite siding.  Will the 12" cement board (Hardie) siding match up okay with this?  I was planning on cutting the current siding on staggers so that I don't have to completely remove the entire siding on the front of the house.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 26, 2009)

Masonite and Hardy plank are two different materials. Take a piece off the wall and go to a building supply store to match the profile. Hardy plank comes in smooth and textured, like a wood grain and I believe different widths. You can usually rent a cutter from the supply house which will make your life 10X easier when cutting the pieces cleanly. This shouldn't be a difficult installation, just make sure to stagger your seams like you would with a hard wood floor. Masonite is like a pressed cardboard and doesn't hold up well exposed to the weather. hardy plank is a cement type material and preforms better. Get a installation sheet so you can follow the recommended nail pattern.


----------



## cibula11 (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks.  I realize they are two different material, but the siding we currently have (masonite) is in good condition and we're not ready to reside our entire house, just replace a few pieces here and there.


----------



## joecaption (Jan 26, 2011)

masoniteclaims.com
Masonite was so bad there's class action law sutes againt them.
I'd take it all off and replace with Hardee plank if it was mine.
It was nothing more then ground up paper.


----------

